# Giant 500Wh retail price?



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I might buy a used 2019 Giant.
If i need to replace the battery how much will it be?


----------



## scottxpc (Jan 24, 2013)

$500 but they are good for 1000's of cycles you shouldn't need to buy one

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

scottxpc said:


> $500 but they are good for 1000's of cycles you shouldn't need to buy one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I know they can last but in case the winter was not cared for and also to negociate the price. Thanks


----------



## Hikers Only (Oct 18, 2010)

I would wait on a 500 as 625 is about to drop!


----------

